# Pro Cabinet painting do’s n don’ts



## sisu1966 (May 21, 2018)

I’m getting more cabinet paint/repaint jobs and have a few questions for you seasoned dudes/dudettes.

My insurer says no to moving the refrigerator, but what if the homeowners want to tackle that part? (arrrgggghhh to the cleanup back in that space—maybe that also should be assigned to the HO? Just kidding...sort of...)

Do you spell out in your contract that tops n bottoms are not included? (except in the case of the kitchen desk space where I will coat the bottom) Some cabinet guys I know let sleeping dogs lie and don’t mention cabinet tops n bottoms at all and 99% of the time it never becomes an issue. I just dread the call back and the hours it will take to deal with when I’ve already moved on from that project.

I’m sorta leaning towards being up front w the HO and saying “most people don’t care about having their tops n bottoms painted, but if that’s something you want I can add it to the price of the bid”. 

Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazlo (Oct 28, 2017)

We always move the refrigerator but not the stove. 

I have never been asked to paint the tops of the cabinets. I do generally ask about the bottoms. Some clients want it some do not. It usually comes down to weather or not they have lighting or wine glass racks installed under there. If the client can see the underside of the cabinet body from where they sit to eat is also a consideration. It is a total hassle call back so make sure you ask. Being up front is totally the best policy.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Regardless of the job; cabinets, walls, ceilings, doors, or trim, be as detailed and up front with the customer as you can be. Having everything clearly understood by all parties (and in writing) regarding scope and products, can save countless hassles later.


----------



## sisu1966 (May 21, 2018)

Lazlo said:


> We always move the refrigerator but not the stove.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been asked to paint the tops of the cabinets. I do generally ask about the bottoms. Some clients want it some do not. It usually comes down to weather or not they have lighting or wine glass racks installed under there. If the client can see the underside of the cabinet body from where they sit to eat is also a consideration. It is a total hassle call back so make sure you ask. Being up front is totally the best policy.




Good point about the sight line while seated at the kitchen table.

Job I was on today the space around the fridge was so tight I doubt you could have slipped a business card in between. Glad I didn’t have to paint in there cuz moving the fridge back into place would have totally messed up the paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

That's a good point. I've never painted the top of the cabinet box in the kitchen. Most of the time it's greasy and dusty up there. It's probably best to ask that question or they could come back and demand it to be painted. It is, after all, part of the cabinet structure.

Also, it's a good idea to say "interior of cabinet not included"---- in the contract. Both sides of the doors or not? 

You never know how someone will react to expectations. Put everything down in writing.


----------



## Lazlo (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah. That is what I do Mr Smith. 

The exact wording on my contrasts are "Interiors of cabinets will not be painted only the exterior and backsides of the doors"

But I always ask if they want the interiors painted. If so, I try to tactically let them know that painting the interiors can just about double the price of the project. I really don't like to do the interiors. It is a pain and the horizontal surfaces don't hold as well with wear.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I paint everything that was previously a finished surface. I always list all parts to be painted. This matters because I have done the interiors from time to time, as well. Always be clear about what the customer expects and be clear to the customer about what you expect to do.


----------



## sisu1966 (May 21, 2018)

Lazlo said:


> Yeah. That is what I do Mr Smith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same here. I dread the interiors and the call backs to fix water ring marks on horizontal surfaces. Perhaps it is time to warranty vertical surfaces only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Just like everyone said. 

List is out and spell it out. Rather than list what you "won't" be coating. List what you will. If it isn't on the list, automatically it is included. 

Face frames, doors (exterior and interior sides), end panels, toe kicks, and any exposed shelves. Interior carcasses painted where glass doors are present, unless specified otherwise by the Customer. 

Very simple writing, just spell it all out.

Keyword for our business: Manage expectations.


----------

